# Cracked my Anon helmet



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WHAT??? When, how? 

Glad your alright. I was gonna text ya to see if you wanted to hit the park today. 

Post details and drop me a text


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

slyder said:


> WHAT??? When, how?
> 
> Glad your alright. I was gonna text ya to see if you wanted to hit the park today.
> 
> Post details and drop me a text


Popped into switch at full speed and caught my back edge. was brutal. 

thought my contacts even popped out because i couldn't see. 


i would ride today, but it's only 3 degrees and the wind chill is stupid.


----------

